# Night fishing guide in Sanibel or Keys?



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I want to go on a night fishing trip while I am in Florida. We will be in Sanibel next week for 4 days and then in the Keys for another 3 days. It is might be too late to set up a guided trip but maybe there is still someone available. This is a good time of the year to catch snook under the lights in Sanibel or are all the fish on the beachfront? Any recommendations on guides in either Sanibel or the Keys that you guys would recommend for a night fishing trip?


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Here you go,
https://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/upload/working-8-31-12.pdf
Look for Gary Thompson from Copeland Fl on the list, give him a call, if he don't , he will give you a good one. Let me know how you made out


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

He may be booked already, but try Capt. Paul Hobby in Ft. Myers. Local, excellent guide and good guy.

fishinghobby.com
239-850-2088


----------

